# Best Wire Crate for Average Sized Female Golden Retriever



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The last crate that I bought had a divider so that it could be made smaller for a puppy yet expanded for a larger dog. This might be what you need.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

24"x36" will fit her fine.
Personally if you borrow or buy a smaller plastic airline crate for a puppy I would do so...the plastic crates are IMHO safer (less chance for legs and jaws to get stuck in between the bars) and more den-like.
- the plastic airline-type crates are the dogs favorite...the wire crates are my favorites for traveling


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have both a plastic and wire one. For a puppy I agree the plastic is better. But the big wire one I have is great for Jaro now he is full grown. Really is big though, but he can lie down and has plenty of room to turn around. It is made by midwest and is now 12 + years old, got if for our previous guy. Mine is bigger than 36 in, but that would probably be big enough if your girl will stay on the smaller side.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The best quality crates we've had are from Dog Crate Parrot Cage Pet Crates Wire Dog Crate Cat Cage Dog Kennel They are also alot cheaper than the ones we bought at Petsmart ( made by Midwest). Also, LOVE the 3 door model and the black finish. Ours from Midwest oxidized something terrible after a while. Our girls still use the 24x36 ones. If you want to go larger, make sure you measure out that space in your house to make sure it fits..... they are HUGE! For a puppy, a divider is a must to make the space small and den like so they won't potty in their crate. Most come with the divider, but just double check.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

This is Bella's favorite crate, she loves it!

Pet Gear, "The Other Door" crate. Little pricey, but great! Love the garage door style door...there is also another regular side door and a top door. She never did her business in it, and we did not have a divider either. I went with the Large (36").

This crate is NOT for a dog that is wild and crazy and hates being in a crate and will do anything to get out. It sturdy, but not a fort knox. 

Kimberley


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi! I saw your picture of your black Cocker and knew we had a connection! I had a black Cocker named Spooky who looked just like your sweet Mine! Spooky was born around Halloween. He was quite the character and full of energy! Spooky lived to 13 years old. The last two years he was fighting a tumor the size of a golfball in his left lung. Surgery was not an option- too envasive. He lived out his last two years happy and a good life with just a cough. I am sure he had discomfort... but they never show it._* I LOVED Spooky*_ and wish you the best with your sweet new puppy!! I adopted my new golden named Lola at one year old just a month ago and she is the light of my life.  Best to you!!:wavey:


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

42" model with two doors from Dog Crate Parrot Cage Pet Crates Wire Dog Crate Cat Cage Dog Kennel. Can't beat it. Inexpensive, excellent quality, comes with a divider, fast shipping. 

I bought mine after getting recommendations from the forum. BTW..._I research everything_.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is a timely thread for me as we are looking right now for a larger wire crate for Toby's recuperation from cataract surgery. We have the largest airline crate available but Toby's never enjoyed it at all. We crated him his first year with us until we could trust him in the house (mostly) in our absence. I think it goes back to his pre-adoption days with his first family and the rescue and the fact the airline crate didn't give him the visibility he wants, especially with cataracts. 

So....we've been looking at one offered by Costco online, for $125, shipping and handling included (we would pay sales tax only, which is cheaper than the $20 shipping the other company mentioned in other posts charges), which is 48 inches (rather than 42) because he will be in an e-collar for up to six weeks post cataract surgery. We need something where he won't bump his head and disturb the eyes. I'm not sure this will even work so I need to get to a retail pet store and check out similar ones offered in-store. 

Here is the information on the Costco website about the 48 inch one we are looking at:

_The Majestic Pet two door folding dog crate is the perfect solution for training your new pup or creating a cozy home for an older dog. The Titan folding suitcase style dog crate features two doors for bothfront and side access. Each crate includes a soft plush crate mat so your pup can be nice and cozy in their new pet home. Also included,is a divider panel which allows the crate's living area to be adjusted as your puppy grows to their adult size.
*48" Folding Dog Crate and Mat Features:*_ 

_Soft plush Crate mat included_
_Divider Panel and Carrying handle included_
_Two doors for Front and side access_
_Folds suitcase style for easy storage and portability_
_Secure and safe sliding latch bolts on doors_
_Heavy-gauge wire with durable black electro-coat finish_
_Removable easy to clean plastic ABS pan._
_ Dimensions: 48" L x 30" W x 32.5" H_
_ Wire gauge: 2,5,6,7 * _
_*Sizing Recommendation:
*For proper sizing, determine your dog’s potential full grown adult size. Then choose a crate that will be 4 inches taller than the top of your dog's head, and 4 inches longer than your dog from nose to tail. This crate is recommended for: 
Alaskan malamute, Bloodhound, Collie, German shepherd, Old English sheepdog, Samoyed, Siberian husky and Weimaraner
* Wire - the smaller the gauge number, the stronger the wire.
_ 

The 42 inch (Golden size) is less than $100.



This one got 5 stars for a total of 10 reviews. 



The width is what is bugging me right now. I'm just not sure. 


Here is the link, but it may not work. 

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11234731&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|90608|90372|64222&N=4048401&Mo=5&pos=4&No=2&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=64222&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1⟨=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC38306-Cat90372&topnav=#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## KHempton (Jul 2, 2012)

*Crate update*

I am looking at this same crate. Did you decide to go with it? Have you been satisfied? I know that we want a model with a side door option and are considering either this Majestic from Costco or the Midwest lifestages double door. 
I am torn between the 42" or larger 48". We will be crating our puppy while we are at work so I want her to be comfortable. 
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

I have owned both the Midwest and the Kong. Both are good crates, but I recommend the Kong (PetSmart). It has two doors, one on the front and one on the side. Both doors pull up and lay on top of the cage instead of swinging out, which is nice for leaving it open. The metal has a black painted coating that won't come off and also prevents the normal metal crate corrosion you see on standard crates. It has a very durable plastic tray that slides in and out. They also make a very nice Kong pad for all the various sizes. Abby still sleeps in hers at night and when I needed to contain her to the room with me, it fits nicely length wise on the outside of the door way with the side kennel door open so she was restricted to staying in the room with me, but could still go in the kennel and lay down or see the rest of house. I never used it, but it also came with a divider in case you wanted to cut the size down for a puppy.

This is a small one, but you get the idea - 

http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-7878194r200.jpg


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I bought a 36" two door wire crate with handles and a divider for $56 shipped from Valuecrates.com. I flipped flopped between the 36" and 42" as it is pretty evenly divided but most said a female adult would only need a 36". It shipped extremely fast and I got a personal email from the company letting me know it shipped. So far I have zero complaints and I know many others on here recommend valuecrates which is where I got the idea. 

I cant attest to this as I have never owned a midwest but many people said valuecrates had better quality than midwest.


----------



## miya (Jan 27, 2013)

Seems like wire with a divider is the best one. Learned a lot reading these posts. Thanks all.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The 42" seems like the perfect size for 60 lb Bella. She has plenty of room to stretch out. 36" seems like it would be a little tight. 

I bought mine on Amazon. Petco and Petsmart are overpriced. I think I paid $80 or so for a wire crate with a divider, two doors, and a steel pan. I bought a second crate on Craig's list for the van for $30, hardly used.


----------

